# Question about post & title text



## quixy

I am having trouble reading some of the Arabic script in the titles and posts due to its small size.  Does anyone know of a setting I can adjust to make this easier to read?  

شكرا


----------



## Arabian Prince

You either can enlarge their size by going to View --> Zoom (this is on Mac computers) 
if you have a PC, it would be in the menu (View) but you have to choose one of the options there ..

or another method is by adding the Arabic language to your computer please let me know your operating system if you want to do this method ..


----------



## quixy

It would be great to install Arabic on my computer.  I have Windows Vista.


----------



## Arabian Prince

> To set up Arabic under *Windows Vista*, select *Start (or windows logo)* | *Settings* | *Control Panel* | *Regional and Language Options*. Choose "*Keyboards and Languages*" at the top, click on the button "*Change Keyboards*", then "*Add*", scroll to where *Arabic* is, you might want to choose "*Arabic (Egypt)*" for example, make sure you click on the *+* icon before the word "*Arabic (Egypt)*”, once you do, you will see "*keyboard*" click on the *+* icon placed before it. Check the box for “*Arabic (101)*”. Click "*Ok*", then "*Apply*" and finally "*Ok*", and that's it.
> *Tips you need to know*
> Once Arabic is installed, you will be able to type messages in Arabic or in English, to do so let's say you were typing an e-mail in English and you decided to type the rest in Arabic, just press and hold "Shift" button on your keyboard and press "Alt", and that will switch to "Ar", then you can do the same thing again (Shift + Alt) to swtich back to English. Good luck!



from http://arabic.speak7.com/install_arabic.htm


----------



## brian

quixy, a lot of non-natives have trouble (at least at first) reading Arabic script, and that's exactly why the Arabic forum default font size is actually _larger_ than the font size of the other forums. Can you confirm that you see a larger font in the Arabic forum than in the others?

I'm just curious whether for some reason the Arabic forum is showing up for you with regular-sized fonts instead of the default enlarged ones.


----------



## quixy

brian8733 said:


> quixy, a lot of non-natives have trouble (at least at first) reading Arabic script, and that's exactly why the Arabic forum default font size is actually _larger_ than the font size of the other forums. Can you confirm that you see a larger font in the Arabic forum than in the others?
> 
> I'm just curious whether for some reason the Arabic forum is showing up for you with regular-sized fonts instead of the default enlarged ones.



The Arabic font I am seeing in the forums -- both in titles and in text of posts -- is the same size as the English font, which appears to be about an Arial 10 or 11.  I will try using Internet Explorer instead of Firefox & see if that helps?  _Edited to Add: Checked using IE, and have the same results._

Arabian Prince -- thank you for those directions!  Now I can stop copying & pasting Arabic text instead of typing it.


----------



## brian

It shouldn't matter what browser you use (I use Firefox, and the Arabic forum fonts are much larger by default than the other forums' fonts), but I guess it wouldn't hurt to open IE and see what it looks like.

So anyway: you're saying that the Arabic forum fonts are the same size as the fonts in all the other forums (like this one)?


----------



## quixy

Oops, I didn't realize this post had been moved to a different forum... 

So, the English font appears smaller here than in the Arabic forum, but the Arabic script appears the same size in both, which is what is giving me problems.  I can post or send a screenshot if you need.


----------



## brian

To me, the Arabic you wrote here in post #1 is smaller than all the Arabic in the Arabic forum.

Yes, I think a screen shot would help. Also, try clicking "View," "Zoom," and "Reset" to reset all the text sizes and make sure you still have the same problem.

I find it really weird that the English font in the Arabic forum is bigger (as it should be), but not the Arabic font.


----------



## quixy

Okay, I did the View -> Zoom -> Reset and nothing happened.  So I tried the universal default trick and rebooted.  Now the Arabic fonts are bigger!  Bizarre.  Thanks for the help!


----------

